# Frontline Plus vs. K9 Advantix and Heartworm Protection



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi everyone,

It is time to start up the flea and tick protection. I was wondering what everyone's preference is between the two major kinds. We have been using Frontline Plus, but wanted to hear if anyone had any success with K9 Advantix.

Also, what heartworm protection does everyone like?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Just gave Axel his Interceptor(Novartis) heartworm tablet this morning. Haven't had to use the flea protection yet, but heard Comfortis is a good flea one, frontline not so good I heard because its just a drop formula.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We have had Holley on Frontline Plus and Interceptor from the day we brought her home. The interceptor is good because it is flavored. No pill pocket needed.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

We've been using Iverheart for heart worms and Advantage for fleas. There's a new product out called TRIFEXIS which protects against heart worms, fleas and ticks.


----------



## peppermintpatty (Mar 22, 2011)

My friend owns a doggie day care in NC and she swears by "Advantage," so I use that.

Heartworm, I use "Interceptor."

I get everything from "Doctors Foster and Smith." They will even contact your vet to release the heartworm prescription to them.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Snickers has always been on Interceptor and Comfortis. When we got Peanut the Vet put him on Sentinel. Not sure why the vet did that, but we've never had any probelms with fleas or ticks when they're in the mountains and fields.


----------

